# [OT] Emacs 24.4 and file notification



## fluca1978 (Jan 2, 2014)

According to http://www.masteringemacs.org/articles/2013/12/29/whats-new-in-emacs-24-4/ (see section _File handling changes_) the upcoming version of Emacs will support file notifications via _inotify_ or _glib_. Since inotify is not supported by FreeBSD, does glib wraps kqueue(9) and therefore can Emacs take advantage of file notifications also on FreebSD?


----------

